# GPX extension uploads?



## mcshroom (14 Jul 2010)

Sorry Shaun I realise you probably have a to-do list longer than your arm, but would it be possible to allow .gpx files in the download section please?

It would be a good way put routes up and take up less space than either zipping them or putting an image.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Sorry Shaun I realise you probably have a to-do list longer than your arm, but would it be possible to allow .gpx files in the download section please?
> 
> It would be a good way put routes up and take up less space than either zipping them or putting an image.



He's working on it B)


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2010)

.gpx files are already allowed ... 

As are .kml and .kmz Google Earth files.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> .gpx files are already allowed ...
> 
> As are .kml and .kmz Google Earth files.
> 
> ...



B)


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2010)

If there are any other useful file extensions that people want adding, just let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mcshroom (14 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> He's working on it B)



Sorry had a look round and missed that one


----------



## mcshroom (14 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> .gpx files are already allowed ...
> 
> As are .kml and .kmz Google Earth files.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## benb (15 Jul 2010)

What would be brilliant would be if you could click on the file and it would automatically fire up a map with the route on it. Don't know if that's possible.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2010)

benb said:


> What would be brilliant would be if you could click on the file and it would automatically fire up a map with the route on it. Don't know if that's possible.


For each GPX file I upload, I'll also supply a link  to the route on Bikely - like this one.


----------



## benb (15 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> For each GPX file I upload, I'll also supply a link to the route on Bikely - like this one.



Very nice.


----------

